# Miniseerosen in der Zinkwanne



## Renate (14. März 2008)

Hallo ! Ich als blutige Anfängerin möchte Miniseerosen und Begleitpflanzen in Zinkwannen pflanzen und auf die Terasse stellen. Wer hat Erfahrung damit und hat ein paar gute Tips für mich ??  Bin schon gespannt auf Eure Antwort .  Gruss Renate


----------



## Digicat (14. März 2008)

*AW: Miniseerosen in der Zinkwanne*

Servus Renate

Erstmal Herzlich willkommen  

Habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit Miniteichen, aber hier wird dir bestimmt geholfen. Schau dir einmal die Themen hier durch.

Wenn noch Fragen auftauchen sollten, nur her damit, hier wird dir geholfen.


----------



## Joachim (14. März 2008)

*AW: Miniseerosen in der Zinkwanne*

Hallo Renate,

Willkommen im Forum! 

Ich schieb dich mal gleich in das Mini-Teich Forum - da wird dir geholfen werden ...


----------



## Nymphaion (14. März 2008)

*AW: Miniseerosen in der Zinkwanne*

Hallo Renate,

allerwichtigster Tipp: im Winter muss das Wasser raus. Wir haben leider ein paar schöne Wannen gemeuchelt indem wir das Wasser über den Winter drin gelassen haben. Das Eis hat einfach den Boden rausgedrückt und die Wanne war danach leck und stand auch nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## seerose49 (6. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Miniseerosen in der Zinkwanne*

Im vergangenen Jahr habe ich auch die alte Zinkwanne vom Speicher geholt, mit Wasser gefüllt und eine Miniseerose reingesetzt. Das klappte prima, die Seerose blühte und ich wurde mutiger. Ich habe 2 weitere Pflanzen gekauft. Dann allerdings habe ich einen großen Fehler gemacht. Der Weg zum meiner üblichen Gärtnerei war mir zu aufwendig und ich habe im Bauhaus Teicherde gekauft. Irgendwo habe ich schon mal die Warnung vor billiger Teicherde gelesen, habe das aber nicht ernst genommen. Vielleicht kam es aber auch von den Pflanzen (andere Gärtnerei), jedenfalls färbte sich das Wasser rötlich. Seither kümmert meine Seerose. Ich werde die Teicherde herausholen und das Wasser komplett tauschen.
Also Achtung vor billiger Teicherde!


----------



## Renate (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Miniseerosen in der Zinkwanne*

An alle die mir so gute Tipps gegeben haben .... herzlichen Dank !Ich habe bereits eingepflanzt und bin schon voller Ungeduld, ob sich was tut . Die Seerosen und Begleitpflanzen sind natürlich noch leinen Millimeter gewachsen , in dieser Kälte würde ich das auch nicht tun . Der Frühling wird sehnlichst erwartet. Es wird selbstverständlich einen Zwischenbericht geben .  Danke noch mal    Gruss, Renate


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Miniseerosen in der Zinkwanne*



			
				seerose49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Achtung vor billiger Teicherde!



Hi "Seerose49"

auch Dir erst einmal herzlich Willkommen (natürlich auch Renate) bei uns im Forum. Wir denke nmal, Deine Vorstellung etc. holst Du vielleicht noch einmal bei Gelegenheit nach, vielleicht kannst Du uns ja auch dann mal einen Namen verraten, mit dem wir Dich anreden können ...

Aber zur Teicherde: Wir möchten Deinen Satz gerne erweitern: *Achtung vor jeglicher Teicherde*. Teicherde kann eigentlich nur empfohlen werden, wenn jemand gerne Algen züchten möchte. Ansonsten empfiehlt es sich auf andere Substrate auszuweichen. Wenn Du den Suchbegriff "Substrat" in die Suchfunktion eingibst, gibt es sehr viele Hinweise dazu .... so zum Beispiel diesen Fachbeitrag: *klick hier* 

Wir wünschen Dir und auch Renate viel Spass hier im Forum bei den Teich:crazy


----------

